# CPO (Mexican Orange Dwarf Crayfish) and Betta?



## tiinykat (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a double tail halfmoon male Betta in a three gallon tank with java moss, moss balls and Anubias. It is unfiltered, but heated to about eighty degrees. There are/were a few cherry shrimp, pretty sure one got eaten. I purchased a Mexican Dwarf Crawfish that is orange. My local fish store (not a chain) who is often really knowledgable with usually great advice/concern for their fishes' new home said that this crawfish was docile and would not mess with my Betta in this tank. I put him in the tank, and let them get aquatinted for a while. My Betta seemed really curious about him. The crawfish didn't do anything, just walked around and climbed decor but my Betta wanted to keep distance. I tried turning the light off and observing - just to be sure there would be no drama between the two. I witnessed the crawfish raise his little pinchers, and slowly stalk my fish into a corner. Now, my fish was completely oblivious to the fact he was being slowly crept up upon, and I hesitated to tap on the glass for him to move away because I wanted to see if he was going to try and hurt him. Needless to say, I paniced anyway and banged on the glass for the fish to move. After that, the crawfish would raise his pinchers towards my Betta whenever they crossed paths (which isn't hard to do in a three gallon.) So I decided to move the crawfish to my sixteen gallon Betta sorority that also houses a few cory cats and platyfish. He had been chilling in there for days without any incident. After seeing no fin damage to my females or the other inhabits of that tank, I decided to experiment and put him back in the three gallon with my male. No drama occurred, however I could tell my Betta either felt unsafe, or hungry for him. After seeing my Betta become jealous (I guess?) of the crawfish hiding in his spot - I removed the crawfish once again to house in the big tank. I really wanted it to work between the two of them, but I don't think they're comfortable with each other.

Does anyone have any words of advice or experience housing these two together? I'm thinking the reason for their conflict is the fact that the tank is only three gallons. Do you believe that is why he is docile in the big tank, and not with the male? Do you think by him raising his claws, and creeping up on my male - he was intending harm? I'm not sure.

Thank you guys.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Those crayfish are generally peaceful and mainly will only get sick or dying fish. They are slow as well, so even if they tried, they likely won't capture any fish. I would say they the 3gal tank is probably two small for them to be together. Lack of space can lead to aggression you wouldn't see otherwise.


----------

